# sensi star plants



## parkingjoe (May 16, 2008)

12 x  star plants which are going to be vegged and then trimmed back and hand watered until chop day-this is the last of the star im not keeping a mum as the mass is similar in smoke/stone but far superior potency/yield wise:woohoo::woohoo:

also with this lot in westlands soil mix is 2 x mass and 1 x power which will be future mums 1 x mass is for a friend btw.:woohoo:

enjoy

pkj


----------



## Cali*Style (May 16, 2008)

Again, looking good. Wishing you fluffy green ladies.:hubba:


----------



## parkingjoe (May 21, 2008)

top these once they are big enough and then place into flower

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (May 23, 2008)

update starting to grow at last

lol

pkj


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 23, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## parkingjoe (May 29, 2008)

enjoy

pkj:fid:


----------



## parkingjoe (May 29, 2008)

wow so its 14 days since i planted into soil and i have to admit its like watching paint dry waiting for these to grow

rofl

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (May 31, 2008)

whatever dudes

:ignore:


----------



## parkingjoe (Jun 7, 2008)

well they've gone into growing mode now at long last  and i'm probably going to veg them under 1 x 11,000 lumens cloning lamp for another 2 weeks then switch to flower mode.:hubba: 

more or less all the plants stand about 8-10" tall including 1 x crit mass and 1 x power plant which btw are future mums for my next amazon aero grow. 

enjoy

pkj


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jun 7, 2008)

Looking good joe. Keep up the good work and good luck.


----------



## parkingjoe (Jun 8, 2008)

thanks bbb cannot wait to switch to flower mode as i havnt done any amount of star plants for a long long time.

going to be flowering the best 10 indoors and any others will be going camo style outdoors somewhere.

lol

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Jun 9, 2008)

ok 13 star plants and now 2 power and 2 mass maybe 1 more of power or mass .

topped all plants now so enjoy.

pkj


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 9, 2008)

*Looking great as always PJ. Whats up with the 3 or 4 plants in the middle? Why are they so small? *


----------



## parkingjoe (Jun 9, 2008)

cos they is crap one tbg matey

lol

those 3 are just struggling unlike the others but ya know me ive always got plenty more up my sleeve.

not that fussed as they are star and this is the last grow with them so their going out in big fashion vegging-summat you all know i dont do-for another week maybe then flower.

pkj


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 9, 2008)

wow there looking really good


----------



## parkingjoe (Jun 21, 2008)

and they have been under a cloning lamp so not grown much but healthy enough considering.

today ive replaced cloning light with 1 x 250 hps so get them used to some intense light ready for tomorrow

lol

enjoy

pkj:holysheep:


----------



## lyfr (Jun 24, 2008)

how dare you grow in soil...thats why its like watchin paint   you could probably grow in ashes man.


----------



## Roken (Jun 24, 2008)

Looking good man!!!  wishing you a bumper harvest!!
Peace and Love!!!!
Roken.


----------



## parkingjoe (Jun 24, 2008)

me and you alike hey lyfr man

lol

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Jun 26, 2008)

about 10 sensi star plants will go into flower and im going to trim all lower growth once 2 weeks into flower.:holysheep: 

i know i always say ill do this but never get around to it so im biting the bullet on this grow.:woohoo: 

i have amongst these star plants 2 x mass and 1 x power future mums btw 

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Jun 26, 2008)

ok i crap at adding up 14 x star plants will go into flower


last star grow for me this one due to the extremely slow vegging of this stain ive just had enough.

lol

pkj


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 26, 2008)

What strains next on the bill?


----------



## parkingjoe (Jun 26, 2008)

hiya timmy 14 sensi star plants in westlands soil in 3 litre pots for duration of the whole vegging cycle which ends in 1 day and although they havnt had any supplemental feeding only water from day one of flowering they will receive my usual concoction of nutes.boosts/additives.

once the mass and power mums are big enough to take about 20 clones in total i shall be then getting next lot ready for either amazon or dripper or both systems.

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Jun 29, 2008)

1st night of flowering last night so the show begins

lol

enjoy

ps 3 plants are 2 x mass and 1 x power mums coming out of room before lights off and under cloning lamp and back into room when llights go on for some speedy growing ready for clones galore.

pkj


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 30, 2008)

*Looking great as always PJ. :aok: *


----------



## parkingjoe (Jul 4, 2008)

set up hotbox sulfume tonight being the 1st night of use.

so ive set it to kick in 2 hours after lights off when those durty bastards come out to play well cop this mites tinight is day one of your demise.

i have left the oscillating fan still operating to completely shroud plants with sulphur.

thus killing all bugs over a week or so.

i have set hotbox to operate for 6 hours like i stated with osc fan on but extraction off until hotbox has turned off completely.

anyway enjoy plants.

pkj


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 4, 2008)

beautiful as always PKJ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thanks agian brother! 

Toa


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jul 5, 2008)

Aaaaargh .... not the mites again :doh:


----------



## parkingjoe (Jul 5, 2008)

ha ha rbh i never actually got rid of them mites so thought id try now before any buds start to appear and ill keep ya all updated on hotbox sulfumes progress.

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Jul 5, 2008)

so opened door to room and a very very slight eggy smell thats not even noticable unless you know sulphur is being used.

seems good so lets see if the mites are still here in a weeks time when all plants get trimmed back for cola type flowering.

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Jul 6, 2008)

pistils starting to form few ****** spots on leaves maybe the hotbox sulfume but im leaving it on for the time being in 5 days time when i trim plants back if mites still present im ditching the hotbox and resorting to hand misting for mites.:fid: 

enjoy 

pkj:hubba:


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 6, 2008)

Awesome looking ladies.


----------



## parkingjoe (Jul 7, 2008)

so folks i took a few leaves off star plants then inspected them under a magnifying glass. low and behold i have webbing:holysheep: 

but the 10 mites that were on the leaves were all dead.:spit: 

so im going to leave the hotbox on for another 4 days to make sure they are all gone and no fresh babies appearing.:hubba: 

then this is where the fun starts.

i going to trim back all the bud sites except the top 4 nodes on each and every plant thus leaving just spindly looking branches with potential for turning into colas. 

this is a technique i tried a few years ago when a CW member named 'pistilwhipt' showed us the technique and it worked.

so ill post pics as i take knife to plants for trimming.

ps this has to be done upto 2 weeks into flower and not any later if my memory serves me right 

pkj


----------



## Larnek (Jul 7, 2008)

Sounds interesting and I like interesting. Gonna keep an eye on this to see how the trimming turns out in the end. I think I've gotten making a bush down pat so now on to more fun experiments!


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 7, 2008)

Dang bro, sorry to hear. Guess its time to do an ol spring cleaning in your room.


----------



## parkingjoe (Jul 7, 2008)

ive done the trim back more or less taking everything off the plants except the top 3,4 or 5 nodes aka budsites:holysheep: 

now ive done this before but being a stoner ya tend to forget old tricks so here goes done and dusted.

p.s. checked every leaf i took off the plants and every mite was dead.

yippee maybe a 1st time grow without any mites still leaving hotbox on for another 4 days to ensure any baby mites that may hatch die a horrible death:hubba: 

pkj


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 7, 2008)

So dose it get hot? ....lol I am serious.


----------



## parkingjoe (Jul 7, 2008)

rofl

hey timmy do you mean the hotbox sulfume does that get hot if so no is the answer as it has some microprocessor that keeps temps at lowest just start up is hot for few seconds then stable temps throughout operation.

pkj


----------



## Larnek (Jul 7, 2008)

That is a pretty wild looking plant you got now. Intrigued to see what it turns out looking like. Have you ever compared yield between cutting vs noncut plants? Just curious as to the effects I guess. Good to hear about the mites. Haven't had pest problems yet, hoping to abstain with mine being an enclosed space with all new clean stuff and growing from seed.


----------



## parkingjoe (Jul 8, 2008)

not really checked between cut and not just easier to trim up once ready for harvest thats my main reason for doing this also when i did it last time i had a massive cola on every remaining branch.

so just a case of watch and learn how to or not to do pruning so aggressively.

lol

ps turned off hotbox now as not one mite alive just lots of dead ones.

plus the growth tips look like they are taking in sulphur which i dont want at any stage.

may give them a misting in a day or so to clean up plants.

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Jul 9, 2008)

ok the sensi star plants are showing some leaf spotting that i personally think is the ph being out as i have fed them with cf16 nutes a few times yet hadnt checked run off.

i also checked the run off of the 3 x mother plants i have 

2 x critical mass and 1 x power plant and after running ph 6.5 water thru the pots and *** cf was between 30-34 and ph 5.2.

so ran enough ph adjusted water through all 3 pots until cf was down to 8 and ph upto 5.7.

obviously lots of nutes left in the westlands+ soil.

so with the sensi star plants showing the same but more advanced  spotting of the leaves so if the star plants are no better tomorrow ill be flushing all these too.

picture of leaf is from one of the critical mass mothers.

if you look closely you can see the star plant showing a more severe leaf problem.

i think ill stick with hydro dudes.

pkj 

enjoy


----------



## parkingjoe (Jul 10, 2008)

ok i did flush last night all the 14 x sensi star plants with plain tap water as the first 3 litres of water poured through the 3 litre pots showed a cf of 32-34:holysheep: 

so after enough flushing ive now got the cf down to cf 3-4 so im just watering when needed until they start to show they need some proper food. 

so today they are looking like they are picking up some.

enjoy

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Jul 12, 2008)

good times

lol

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Jul 13, 2008)

enjoy folks

pkj :hubba:


----------



## DomsChron (Jul 14, 2008)

That is some pretty flower man. Ill check back soon!


----------



## parkingjoe (Jul 14, 2008)

cool dom

lol

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Jul 16, 2008)

pkj


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 16, 2008)

Looking good bro!!


----------



## parkingjoe (Jul 18, 2008)

so ive set hotbox on for 11 hours coming on 1 hour after lights go off and this will kill the buggers. 

i didnt realise if you have infestation you do as ive stated and not what i was doing 5 hours per night for 3-4 days. 

so this is on until next thursday then its outa the room to fumigate other room when they are all chopped down. 

enjoy  ps all the bits on are sulphur depostits which btw are harmless to plants and me and it just blows off the leaves. 

enjoy

pkj


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 19, 2008)

That sucks bro. Kill the buggers. lol


----------



## tomtom2 (Jul 19, 2008)

great lookin ladies joe


----------



## parkingjoe (Jul 19, 2008)

ok so after 11 hours of the hotbox on during lights out the small buds have developed a slight discolouring so ive now ditched the sulphur machine in favour of if necessary hand misting or whatever. 

lol

so as you can now see 23 days into flowering the star buds are forming into what hopefully will be nice big fatass colas. 

enjoy folks

pkj


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 19, 2008)

Hear is some GREEN MOJO for the Colas


----------



## parkingjoe (Jul 19, 2008)

sorry day 25

doh


pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Jul 24, 2008)

enjoy in bit of a rush folks

pkj:fid:


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 24, 2008)

Budding nice.


----------



## parkingjoe (Aug 2, 2008)

changed flower rooms on star plants as now using smaller room for vegging. 

so all 14 x star plants are under 1 x digital 600w hps using pro ultralite reflector:holysheep: 

so enjoy all the dodgy looking leaves have been taken offa the plants 

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Aug 6, 2008)

not much happening to be honest:shocked: :holysheep:   

pkj


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice & healthy buddie


----------



## parkingjoe (Aug 9, 2008)

i messed up a little as per usual and not all star plants are star i have a couple of mass and a couple of power:holysheep: 

so im working away from monday for the whole of next week so wont be able to tend to the plants so automatic dripper in in place as i type.
 

just plain water and enzymes overnight to see what the res tells me tomorrow as to what im adding nute wise 

so fumigating other smaller room overnight and all day tomorrow before the rooted clones go in there for some vegging until friday when i return from london where btw the streets are not paved with gold only lots of litter and plenty of dog ****:hubba:  :holysheep: 

so enjoy few weeks to go and you may notice the distinct lack of leaves due to me chopping them off due to mites. 

wish me luck that they will still be alive when i return home.:hitchair: 

pkj


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 9, 2008)

Have a wonderful trip buddie and hopefuly the mites are killed.


----------



## parkingjoe (Aug 10, 2008)

cheers kgb but there is no chance of a nice trip as i absolutely despise the craphole london is along with the stoopid hour set off time probably 4am for 3 hour drive to destination.
anyway update now 2 x 600w hps in da room.

update later on nute spec/rh etc etc.

pkj


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 10, 2008)

hopefully they get fatter with the buds!!! looking great otherwise... amazing grow


----------



## parkingjoe (Aug 10, 2008)

temps rh ok cf upped to 2 and ph to 6.2 so later tonight ill adjust with full nutes and cf about 12 ish and ph down to 5.2-**** its a soil grow i forgot so ill probably leave about as it is..:hubba: 

added another 600 w hps and a massive fan  

new clones taken 4 power and 16 mass and the 3 mums are going outdoors tonight at a secret location.:hitchair: 

lol

so cubes clones are under a 250w hps for the next week and will be fad a weak nute mix to last the weak. 

hopefully.

enjoy.

pkj


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 10, 2008)

Wow.. Looking nice buddie..


----------



## parkingjoe (Aug 10, 2008)

ok all 3 of the mother plants are ourdoors and i took out digital camera to take a few shots and batteries depleted

DOHHHHHHHHHHHH

so update in a weeks time if they have survived or been stolen which is a distinct likelyhood.

lol

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Aug 14, 2008)

hey hey hey hey im backl this morning 9am i managed to do the 5 day job in 3 days and had night on the town in shitty london.

anyway checked on outdoor plants but could only find 2 of the 3 as people were about but the power plant has doubled in size already.

so dripper star plants are still riddled with mites so sunday they get chopped and full proper room clean out ready for some much larger but lots less amount of plants.

so took camera with new batteries and ffs *** no memory card inside so sunday night ill venture into the wilderness to check on my babies.

ps u.k. outdoors is still 16 hours light per day the month of august so maybe next month they may go into flower if so they will be massif.

lol

pkj


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 14, 2008)

:cry: :cry: :cry: :cry:    

Oh man know memory card... No MJ PORN... Ok I'll go somewhere els I guess.  j/k


Can not wait to see some pics buddy.


----------



## parkingjoe (Aug 16, 2008)

lol, here ya go some budporn just for you.

so ill take some pics tomorrow of outdoor plants with a  fully charged camera with a memory card inserted 


so now the proud owner of some original cheese clones and some unknown 5 week finishers that isnt lowryder nor top 44 but friend has grown this for past 2 years and gets good results.:fid: :hubba:  

so few bud shots and yellow broom doing ok along with dripper plants that ive decided to leave until the death so to speak:holysheep: :ignore: 

so clones and more clones all happening at pkj's gaff


----------



## parkingjoe (Aug 17, 2008)

finally some pics of all my stuff

1st pics is a branch i leant something on and it snapped so smoke soon now drying

pkj :holysheep: :woohoo:  :hubba:


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 17, 2008)

Now thats some MJ Porn... Sweet trichs.


----------



## parkingjoe (Aug 20, 2008)

new plants ready and waiting to replace these sorry buggers 

enjoy

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Aug 20, 2008)

enjoy dudes

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Aug 20, 2008)

only one more after these and the last pic is power plant or whats left of it 

lol

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Aug 20, 2008)

complete with a few big black slugs

 

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Aug 20, 2008)

:ignore:   :holysheep:     

pkj


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 20, 2008)

The Colas are huge & the dog picture is the best.


----------



## parkingjoe (Aug 25, 2008)

all grow stuff

enjoy

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Aug 25, 2008)

pkj:holysheep::hubba::ignore:


----------



## parkingjoe (Aug 25, 2008)

hope ya enjoy the pics folks

pkj


----------



## lyfr (Aug 25, 2008)

wow PKJ,  inside, outside, probably upside-down if you wanted to...u-da-man, man


----------



## Funkfarmer (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey Joe, I was wondering what method you used to get the single or double stalk plants like that, just big colas?


----------



## parkingjoe (Aug 25, 2008)

hey thanks for all ya positive comments but im an honest type of guy so like ive mentioned before the colas look far bigger/fatter/better than they were in reality.

6oz dry in complete darkness for nearly 3 days.

single cola type grows all i do is place the plants into flowering mode as soon as they have rooted from clones and this being usually between 4-6" in height.

all 3 strains do the same thing single cola style of growing.

the double cola well they were topped when they were babies so grew into 2 x tops instead of one.

then vegged for a week.

so next lot are already 8" tall and under 1 x 250 hps and will be going under 1 x 600 hps tomorrow for a week.

less plants this grow x 12 but far bigger.

enjoy

some pics are missing ill try again to upload them now.

deleted them :hubba: 

pkj


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 25, 2008)

Sweet pictures buddy...Drying looking tasty & the clone are growing awesome. Why do ya cut the end leafs on the clones?


----------



## parkingjoe (Aug 28, 2008)

thanks smokey and to answer kgb's question.

when you take cuttings/clones if the top leaves are large its better for the clone to have less to concentrate on that keeping upright thus if you balance out the top leaves by cutting a bit off each leaf it seems to lessen the rooting process of the clone thereby allowing them to root a bit faster with no thinking about trying to keep upright.

lol

anyway my outdoor plants are starting to pistil up aka flower but i need to do some copper rings around the plants as slugs are moving in on them.

copper rings give off an electric shock to slugs btw what ive heard.

pkj

pkj


----------

